# Kindle Touch Has Quit Working



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

My wife has used her Kindle Touch for something over 2 years.  Actually the use has been almost constant.  Now it has stopped functioning.  Nothing!  Won't turn on, won't display a screen saver, just blank.

Is this something that was brought about by too much use or too many books?  We are stumped and don't know where to go from here except to get another Kindle.

Any possible fixes would be welcome.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you tried using a different charger? Try both the charger and the USB cord.


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

alamogunr said:


> My wife has used her Kindle Touch for something over 2 years. Actually
> the use has been almost constant. Now it has stopped functioning. Nothing! Won't turn on, won't display a screen saver, just blank.
> 
> Is this something that was brought about by too much use or too many books? We are stumped and don't know where to go from here except to get another Kindle.
> ...


Yeah try to use the USB cord connected to laptop or pc. could be the charger


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agreed that the first thing to do is try a different cord to charge it.

If you can't get it to charge, contact Kindle CS . . . .'bet they give you a good discount on a new device.  It's also possible they'll have some refurbished Touch models available if that's what she really wants.  But if she likes the Touch, she'll probably really really like the PaperWhite.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You could try a reset.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> You could try a reset.


A reset only works if you can power on the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When this has happened to me, on several different models of Kindles, though not often on any of them, starting with my K1, I plug the Kindle into the wall and leave it for several hours, or overnight.  Sometimes I think they go into suspended animation.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes -- it's happened once or twice to my basic kindle since I don't use that as often.  But usually a nice long charge -- into the wall -- will fix it.

I'll also note that -- if you can get it to power on but it seems to be frozen -- you'd want to try a RESTART -- NOT a reset.  

Soft restart is menu/settings/menu/restart.  Hard restart is press and hold the power button for about 40 seconds until you see the kindle reboot itself.

You can also do menu/settings/menu/reset to factory -- but that will wipe all your settings and content.  It's like format c://.  Not to be undertaken unless it's the only remaining option.  Best to contact Kindle CS first!


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to be tardy about responding to suggestions.  I'm used to forums automatically notifying by email about posts on threads I have posted to.

I finally got it working again.  Managed to do a soft restart per the previous post.  When I finally got it to respond, I found it was fully charged so that was not the problem.

As I said in original post, wife uses it constantly.  If we continue to have problems I will probably have to buy her a new Kindle(PaperWhite?).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Best Buy has the WiFi only Paperwhite currently on sale for $99 . . . .

Amazon also has all the Fires marked down right now, but that's really a completely different device to the eInk kindles.

If you contact Kindle CS, they will likely offer a deal on a replacement, but then they do require you to return the broken one. Which, really, is o.k. if it doesn't work at all.


----------

